# Need auto fan control for nVidia GeForce FX 5700



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello. I am sitting here in a dead silent room, at least it was before I bought this nVidia graphics card with a fan.

I found a great app to control the fan. Speed Fan, very good for my computer to control fans.

And then I have a big problem, my nVidia GeForce FX 5700 is making noise because the fan is getting old. And the graphics GPU and VRAM is used occasionally, only when playing some games. I can control the fan but it won't adjust automatically. The Temperature is detected and the Fan speed can be adjusted but why can't I set Speed Fan to speed up the fan when the Temperature is high and turn off the Fan when the GPU is not in use.

Here is the application window, nVidia GeForce FX 5700 control in red










Note: I have an Asus A7N8X-X if you need to know.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I have an Asus Motherboard as well, I dont know if all Asus MB's are compatible or not, but wouldnt Asus Cool and Quiet and stuff do all of that?


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes my Asus motherboard is dead silent, with Q-Fan control. And I can't complain about my UPS. But my external nVidia GeForce FX 5700 is driving me mad with noise.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you tried downloading n-tune from nvidia it adjusts fan speeds (automatic or manual) and you can overclock, also try cleaning the fan with compressed air ans it could have some blockage keeping the fan from spining freely.


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

I've cleaned the fan and blowed compressed air on it and made sure it's rotating freely.

I think the problem is inside the fan.

So I try the nTune application.


----------

